# Livery near Wotton under Edge



## dieseldog (24 July 2015)

Does anyone know of any yards in the area that have an arena?  Don't mind going on a waitlist

Thanks!


----------



## flurrydor (24 July 2015)

Chescombe Farm...Nick Gauntlett's place. Brilliant facilities and about 8 miles away.


----------



## dieseldog (25 July 2015)

flurrydor said:



			Chescombe Farm...Nick Gauntlett's place. Brilliant facilities and about 8 miles away.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - Chipping Sodbury is a bit far


----------



## SuperTeifi (25 July 2015)

I can highly recommend Burrows Court Farm, Nibley Green.

http://www.burrowscourtfarm.co.uk/

There is also Woodmans Farm over in Hillesley ran by Peter Pointing. 

Also, Kites Nest Farm, http://www.kitesnest.eu/kitesnestfarm/index.html

And http://www.castlefarmliverycrosscountry.com/

Burrows would be closest and you have the choice of 3 arenas! Kites nest is not far from burrows, they have an indoor and Castle is over towards Wickwar.

There is also a small basic yard on the road between Wotton and Wortley, the place that sells eggs, the odd bit of veg and fire wood, one with the new ish house.


----------



## dieseldog (26 July 2015)

Thanks - is that Peter from Pointings at Woodmans?


----------



## SuperTeifi (26 July 2015)

No, Pete Pointing, General Builder at Woodmans. He has P2P horses too.


----------

